# Spellforce - Level überspringen?



## Mahni (29. Mai 2006)

*Spellforce - Level überspringen?*

Hi 

ich fange gerade Spellforce nochmal an will aber den ganzen mist nicht mehr spielen und gerne weiter später anfangen so 7,8. mission, gibt es einen Cheat um Level zu überspringen?

Danke


----------



## outlawx (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spellforce - Level überspringen?*



			
				Mahni am 29.05.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ich fange gerade Spellforce nochmal an will aber den ganzen mist nicht mehr spielen und gerne weiter später anfangen so 7,8. mission, gibt es einen Cheat um Level zu überspringen?
> 
> Danke




hi,

obs nen cheat gibt um level zu überspringen weiß ich nicht. was anscheinend geht, man kann seinen avatar an jede stelle der karte teleportieren. habs aber selbst noch nie ausprobiert, aber laut diverser foren (auch jowood-spellforce-forum) sollte das gehen.

Öffnet mit "Strg" + "+" die Console um dort folgendes eingeben zu können:

Application:TeleportAvatar(Koordinaten ###,###) 

anstelle der ### koordinaten eingeben, damit teleportierst du deinen avatar an die angegebene koordinaten. ist übungsache wo der wieder erscheint, aber so kannst du dich vor die portale telen und die level überspringen können.


----------



## Mahni (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Spellforce - Level überspringen?*



			
				outlawx am 30.05.2006 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 29.05.2006 21:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




super vielen dank dir


----------

